# 12v on Thetford 3-way fridge has stopped working



## oldbill (Jan 24, 2008)

[email protected]
On a recent trip in my Hymer T625 Tramp, the 12v on the Thetford 3-way fridge, stopped working. Up until then, the selection automatically or manually worked fine. Now, when starting the engine, the system selects 12v but then after 10 seconds or so, switches to a flashing red light. It still works fine on gas and mains. There is only one 30 amp fuse for the fridge, which I have checked and is OK. The alternator appears to be supplying sufficient electrical power. Any ideas please ?

Oldbill


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

have you checked the fault number on your fridge lcd then cross referance it with you fault codes in your thetford book thanks tudr


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Sounds like the 12volt element has burnt itself out - disconnect the 12volt feed and do a resistance test through the element


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

We have the same problem plus several others with our Thetford Fridge but as it is under warranty we were advised to take it to a Thetford service agent. It is now booked in to have the motherboard and control panel replaced. 

I am so fed up with all the fault codes that keep appearing plus a fridge that freezes the milk when it feels like it. The last trip away I had to run it on gas whilst travelling although I know that is wrong but I didn't want to lose all the contents.

Good luck with yours.

Jan


----------



## oldbill (Jan 24, 2008)

*12v on thetford fridge*

thanks for all replies. We will follow them up. Oldbill.


----------

